# how to get/create ufsid's



## monty_hall (Nov 2, 2009)

Under 8.0-RC2, none of my drives have any ufsid's assigned to them. /dev/ufsid is empty. glabel list doesn't have anything either.  As the only unix like OS I know is freebsd, I had a chance to use Ubuntu for about a week, and noticed their fstabs uuids and would like to try the same.  I know that I can hand label via glabel.... but I was under the impression freebsd assigns uuids automatically since 7.2.  Any help appreciated.


Regards,

Monty


----------



## trasz@ (Feb 6, 2010)

No idea about UFSID, but why not use filesystem labels?  You can set them on existing UFS filesystem using tunefs(8); geom_label(4) will show them under /dev/ufs/.


----------



## yks (Feb 15, 2010)

You can see the ufsid of a partition (by e.g. `glabel status`) only while it is not mounted.
The ufs label which is created manually is shown for mounted FS, but the ufsid isn't. (At least I have it on 8.0-RELEASE).
Actually, the logic of this behavior is not obvious, but it is.


----------



## rusty (Feb 15, 2010)

Dumpfs will grab the ufsid's,

```
#dumpfs /dev/ad4s1a | head -2

magic   19540119 (UFS2) time    Mon Feb 15 12:34:57 2010
superblock location     65536   id      [ [B]4b6c24ae 7fdfade7[/B] ]
```


----------



## Leander (Oct 18, 2012)

```
man dumpfs

[...]
     If -l is specified, the pathname to the file system's container derived
     from its unique identifier is printed.
[...]

dumpfs -l ada0s1a
/dev/ufsid/507db0dbcf4b494c
```


----------

